# Does anyone bet on MMA?



## aundrejacobsmma (Apr 18, 2011)

Not sure if anyone bets here, but I think it's the most fun sort of betting out there to be honest. I could bet on a football match, but sometimes you know the outcome to that. 

With MMA, you can ALWAYS be shocked. Who else bets here?

Who have you got for GSP VS Jake Shields 

Jake Shields is 10/3 on Sky be and to be honest I think that's quite a nice bet.

http://www.skybet.com/skybet?offer=20&aff=9015383&ASSET_ID=224

Still not particulary sure what what the +100 thing is with Bodog, but I'll figure it out. Plus, I leave that to our US editor


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I use to bet with bookies and still do with friends. Back then (even a couple of years ago) I'd probably get most of the picks correct if not all of em. These days I'd be lucky to be even. It's super tricky. The favorites are like -200 on up which isn't really worth it. The last time I really scored big was with Vitor Belfort at +140 against Rich Franklin. Doubt there will be another steal again anytime soon. Actually there might be. Griffin vs Shogun two. I'm praying that the bookies put Griffin as the major favorite.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The judges who give retared decisions maybe. 

Easy money...:sarcastic12:


----------



## aundrejacobsmma (Apr 18, 2011)

http://bit.ly/i813Y4 Here's a link to Sky Bet.

I like the enhanced multiple bets that they have.

Shields, Machida,Hominick and Bocek all to win 45/1 is a nice little wager if I do say so myself. It's cheap and you could win pretty big on it

http://bit.ly/i813Y4 Here's a link to Bodog, but I'm not sure about their odds


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I was betting on skybet couple of months ago. But I bet on Fedor against Big Foot who decides to lose and Rich Franklin against Forrest. So it's risky stuff and easy to lose.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I did bet on Paul Daley.. I thought I couldn't lose.. well, it's all an education progress I guess^^


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

aundrejacobsmma said:


> http://bit.ly/i813Y4 Here's a link to Sky Bet.
> 
> I like the enhanced multiple bets that they have.
> 
> ...


There's a reason you're getting 45:1 odds on that bet... the probabilities of all 4 of those plays hitting is looooooooooow. Both Hominick AND Shields?!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

aundrejacobsmma said:


> http://bit.ly/i813Y4 Here's a link to Sky Bet.
> 
> I like the enhanced multiple bets that they have.
> 
> ...


To explain American odds: Anything with a minus sign (-) in front means the payout is less than 1:1. Anything with a (+) sign is greater. The three digit number after the sign denotes the ratio won/paid. For example GSP is around -500 against Jake Shields +300, so to win $100 on GSP you must risk $500, and if you bet $100 on Shields, you win $300. Think of them as ratios. I think the fractional system is better, but whatevs.

Also, I highly recommend not betting on 4-line parlays like the one listed (especially with two huge dogs). With each added line to the parlay your payout gets worse relative to the odds. 

The best way to bet on any sport is to be highly selective IMO. Like the guy above said with the Vitor Belfort thing. The oddsmakers are VERY good at what they do.


----------



## kidgotgame (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't bet...no money lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Same here cause nothing is absolute in this field. Even though the odds are probably with GSP, I want Shields to win. But that is just me.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> To explain American odds: Anything with a minus sign (-) in front means the payout is less than 1:1. Anything with a (+) sign is greater. The three digit number after the sign denotes the ratio won/paid. For example GSP is around -500 against Jake Shields +300, so to win $100 on GSP you must risk $500, and if you bet $100 on Shields, you win $300. Think of them as ratios. I think the fractional system is better, but whatevs.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend not betting on 4-line parlays like the one listed (especially with two huge dogs). With each added line to the parlay your payout gets worse relative to the odds.
> 
> The best way to bet on any sport is to be highly selective IMO. Like the guy above said with the Vitor Belfort thing. The oddsmakers are VERY good at what they do.


FWIW, someone did an analysis of all the historical UFC fights and found that taking the favorites, even with the negative odds, made money...ie betting on underdogs has been a losing proposition.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I did bet on Paul Daley.. I thought I couldn't lose.. well, it's all an education progress I guess^^


Really.....I didn't put bets through any bookies on Daley Diaz, the odds just weren't good enough. But I made A LOT of money betting with people at the gym on that fight, A LOT of money. I was apparently the only one that seen Diaz keeping the distance and using range to keep Daley out, though I thought it would be a sub not a KO.



mastodon2222 said:


> FWIW, someone did an analysis of all the historical UFC fights and found that taking the favorites, even with the negative odds, made money...ie betting on underdogs has been a losing proposition.


You have to be truly selective with your underdog picks. And it rarely comes out for you, so only bet on underdogs when you have the money to lose and when you have seen legitimate reason to bet that way. i.e No hunches or betting for your favorites haha. Personally, I'll be putting a few dollars on Rashad against Jones, because of the odds, I'll have a few extra bucks and I see a few flaws in Jones' footwork and whatnot that give me reason to believe Rashad has a legitimate chance to give me a nice payday.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I only bet when I have money to spend in general. If I'm going to gamble money it's because it's I can afford to loose it. I'm still kind've lost as to why people gamble all their money away.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Too young to bet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you might be too young to bet legally. That is another thing is gambling in each state. We know what happened to online gambling.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Really.....I didn't put bets through any bookies on Daley Diaz, the odds just weren't good enough. But I made A LOT of money betting with people at the gym on that fight, A LOT of money. I was apparently the only one that seen Diaz keeping the distance and using range to keep Daley out, though I thought it would be a sub not a KO.


Well, then you have been very lucky here Ez because Diaz was laying face-down on the mat, twice!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

depends on the event, I usually pick 4 fighters and have an accumulator if there are 4 fighters I like and the odds are good, if not then I leave it and just bet on football.

Have not looked at the odds yet on UFC 129, Have had a couple of wins, I won on UFC 117 I can recall Matt Hughes, Phil Davis and Fitch coming in for me, big let downs I have had are Palhares to beat Nate which was the only fight to let me down that night, and I was screwed by the draw in the Edgar vs Maynard fight where I had Maynard to win.

But yea I like betting on MMA and use Sky Bet.

Edit: Just looked at UFC 129 amd it sucks to bet yet on Sky Bet because they are only listing the GSP/Shields and Machida/Couture fights up to yet.

But they have GSP to win by decision at 2.10 or what could be worth a cheeky £5 is Shields to win via decision at 10.00, but the one I like the best if you don't have to pick the winner and can just bet on the fight going to a decision at 1.67


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I use to bet all the time, but rarely bother now. I was sick of one fight letting me down..

For example at UFC 99 i think i had a 7 match accy, 6 came in and then Wanderlei let me down for around £300..

Also, another reason why i dont bet on UFC anymore is that i was getting more concerned about the fighters who i had picked winning, rather than actually enjoying the event.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

mastodon2222 said:


> FWIW, someone did an analysis of all the historical UFC fights and found that taking the favorites, even with the negative odds, made money...ie betting on underdogs has been a losing proposition.


Interesting. I would very much like to see that study if you could find it.

My guess is that the guy used the best possible odds on all the favorites. 

Oddsmakers put some stock into how they anticipate the public will bet, which could explain the more favorable odds on the favorites.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure that you can really figure odds when it comes to the early UFC days. However, when the days are later then if you figured it out I guess it's accurate. Also odds are put partially into play when it comes to money.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Well, then you have been very lucky here Ez because Diaz was laying face-down on the mat, twice!


He was down/dropped once and recovered before he hit the mat. I knew he could get hit and recover, I never gave Daley a chance. Diaz has been hit the exact same way before, it went the same way with Zarmokskis(sp).

If they fought again Diaz would beat him the same way, Diaz kept landing on the chin and Daley's were glancing off his arms and what not. He landed clean once.

But this is going to turn into a thread hijack, it doesn't matter now the fight is over.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm sure people got paid well. Though you have to admit that Daley people probably were not total underdogs. Things could've been a little bit different if Diaz had been wreckless.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> He was down/dropped once and recovered before he hit the mat. I knew he could get hit and recover, I never gave Daley a chance. Diaz has been hit the exact same way before, it went the same way with Zarmokskis(sp).
> 
> If they fought again Diaz would beat him the same way, Diaz kept landing on the chin and Daley's were glancing off his arms and what not. He landed clean once.
> 
> But this is going to turn into a thread hijack, it doesn't matter now the fight is over.


I dunno which fight you have seen Ez, but Diaz was laying Face Down on the mat, crushing towards the mat and the other time he recovered quicker, however he was still Knocked Down. 

You have to admit that Daley could have finished Diaz just as Diaz did. Cause he almost did! 


The fight could have been stopped in that first situation, but because Diaz is Diaz they BigJohn didn't.

To deny that isn't right in my mind. You were very lucky here Ez, just like I was very unlucky.


And for a second fight, if Daley would use his brain the next time he beats Diaz.. but thats just hypothetical.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was certainly one of those back and forth matches. It really could've gone either way but it didn't. Diaz took the match.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I dunno which fight you have seen Ez, but Diaz was laying Face Down on the mat, crushing towards the mat and the other time he recovered quicker, however he was still Knocked Down.
> 
> You have to admit that Daley could have finished Diaz just as Diaz did. Cause he almost did!
> 
> ...


Sorry to who ever started this thread, it's about to be hijacked by me and Bobby as we so often do when we disagree on anything, which other than Machida is rare and rare with Machida too.

But the first time you're referring too, I believe is about 30 seconds in. Diaz is shooting for a takedown, all be it Diaz has TERRIBLE takedowns so it looked bad. The second one, is pretty obvious, yes he was dropped. But if you really watch it Diaz was back before or just as he hits the mat. And he covers immediately, Daley couldn't have finished him it, it was no where near a stoppage. The Zarmomskis(sorry I can never spell that guys name) was closer. I watched the Daley fight as a Diaz fan and was never concerned the fight would be stopped. And I am an panicer when watching my favorite fighters. When Diaz got dropped Daley did what he should have, he got his back off the cage and started raining punches, but Diaz was covered. Not to mention he gained wrist control on Daley when he was on his back, but Nick is grabbing his ankle(something most people missed) and trying to control Daley, was Nick hurt yes, but he wasn't close to out. Then Daley throws a few punches and Nick gets his wrist flurry over.

Regardless of that, everywhere else, even if you want to count the first as a knockdown, Daley landed TWO or maybe three punches of significance. The rest were glancing or blocked, Diaz was throwing clean down the pipe and hurt Daley. He hurt him several times before the finish, why do you think Daley never seemed to get his range or timing? It wasn't just an off night, Nick was using better footwork and better boxing to frustrate, hurt and beat Daley. It looked very back and forth, but in all honesty if you watch every exchange closely and really break the fight down Diaz was taking Daley apart. We'll never know what would have happened in the second, but nothing I seen in the first made me think it wouldn't have kept going down hill of Daley.

I'm sure you'll disagree and it was a great fight. As I said we never know what could have happened, I thought the stoppage was slightly early, but it was fair Daley was hurt badly. As far as Daley using his brain in the second fight, the same can be said for Nick, if he doesn't stand in front of him and exchange and act stupid he probably will win too. But no one ever sticks to the gameplan with Diaz because it's impossible, he taunts and gets in your head and frustrates guys to no end.

*sigh* For the sake of this thread Bobby, if we're going to continue with this, maybe let's just go to PM haha.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Somehow I think that Diaz trying to shoot in might've been part of his training for this fight. Shields and Melendez probably tried to train him on takedowns. Obviously it didn't work.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Sorry to who ever started this thread, it's about to be hijacked by me and Bobby as we so often do when we disagree on anything, which other than Machida is rare and rare with Machida too.
> 
> But the first time you're referring too, I believe is about 30 seconds in. Diaz is shooting for a takedown, all be it Diaz has TERRIBLE takedowns so it looked bad. The second one, is pretty obvious, yes he was dropped. But if you really watch it Diaz was back before or just as he hits the mat. And he covers immediately, Daley couldn't have finished him it, it was no where near a stoppage. The Zarmomskis(sorry I can never spell that guys name) was closer. I watched the Daley fight as a Diaz fan and was never concerned the fight would be stopped. And I am an panicer when watching my favorite fighters. When Diaz got dropped Daley did what he should have, he got his back off the cage and started raining punches, but Diaz was covered. Not to mention he gained wrist control on Daley when he was on his back, but Nick is grabbing his ankle(something most people missed) and trying to control Daley, was Nick hurt yes, but he wasn't close to out. Then Daley throws a few punches and Nick gets his wrist flurry over.
> 
> ...


Ez, Diaz couldn't take a chicken down with his Wrestling. He even tried to get Daley down and failed miserably. 

It was clear as day to me right from the beginning before the fight was even announced, that Diaz couldn't get Daley down. He had no choice here but to stand and bang!

If you get almost Knocked Out twice in one single round Ez, you can't make the claim that the fight would look exactly the same if they fought again today. This was a 50/50 slugfest where Diaz came out on top.

The so called much better MMA fighter in Diaz couldn't use anything of his so called far superior skill set. 

If Daley would have played it smart and not go for the kill until you gas out completely.. then this fight would have been different.

Diaz however doesn't have a choice but to go into somebodys face with his guard down and raining punches until the counter punch knocks on the door. Thats what he always does and thats the reason why he almsot always is Knocked Out. 

Daley is a complete moron for fighting like he did.. :thumbsdown:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Life B Ez said:


> Really.....I didn't put bets through any bookies on Daley Diaz, the odds just weren't good enough. But I made A LOT of money betting with people at the gym on that fight, A LOT of money. I was apparently the only one that seen Diaz keeping the distance and using range to keep Daley out, though I thought it would be a sub not a KO.
> 
> 
> 
> You have to be truly selective with your underdog picks. And it rarely comes out for you, so only bet on underdogs when you have the money to lose and when you have seen legitimate reason to bet that way. i.e No hunches or betting for your favorites haha. Personally, I'll be putting a few dollars on Rashad against Jones, because of the odds, I'll have a few extra bucks and I see a few flaws in Jones' footwork and whatnot that give me reason to believe Rashad has a legitimate chance to give me a nice payday.


Oh it's fun to hit an underdog pick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Hussey said:


> I bet only once on MMa with my friend and I lost 2000$..!!
> So that day I decided that I will never ever again bet on any of the sports..!!!


What fight did you drop 2000 on?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That is a good question. If it was a major upset then $2000 can be a justifiable loss. Of course I would never bet that much.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

I bet on boxing and have just started betting on MMA recently.

I find boxing a lot easier as there aren't as many factors (the only thing you have to be careful of is a suspect chin).

But in MMA, a knockout punch can be a lot quicker and easier to land and you have submissions which throw even more spanners in the works. On top of that, it is very hard to judge somebodies TDD, it can get better out of nowhere (like Kampman or Siver recently for example).

Then in boxing, most of these guys have been doing it since little kids, so they are always very similar and improve slowly. In MMA, guys start later (at this point in time in the sport) and so are constantly evolving quickly at different aspects of their game, and there is no way to really judge this.

Finally, there aren't as many rounds and they are scored the same as boxing. So it is far easier to get an upset, not to mention, if a point deduction comes, you lose 33% of a fight in a 3 round fight, whereas in boxing in a 10 round equivelent, you would lose 10% of a fight. This is a flaw in the scoring in MMA IMO (as per the recent Mousasi fight).

All these factors make MMA much harder to bet on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I did it again guys^^ don't be to harsh on me please 

I made a Parlay bet before the UFC 129 Event.

Accepted Date	Risk	To Win Status	Wager
4/29/11 8:42am	$52.05	$136.20 Pending	5 Team Parlay
Win	4/30/11 11:00pm UFC Fighting 1002 Georges St-Pierre -390* vs Jake Shields 
Win	4/30/11 10:30pm UFC Fighting 1102 Jose Aldo -430* vs Mark Hominick 
Win	4/30/11 9:30pm UFC Fighting 1202 Lyoto Machida -335* vs Randy Couture 
Pending	7/2/11 10:00pm UFC Fighting 1402 Melvin Guillard -270* vs Shane Roller 
Pending	6/18/11 11:30pm Strikeforce Fighting 1002 Alistair Overeem -320* vs Fabricio Werdum 
Totals:	$52.05	$136.20	


This could be my first ever bet where I could strike :thumb02:

after KJ Noons vs. Diaz, Machida vs. Rampage and Diaz vs. Daley.. I would be break even if this bet is a win.

Then I would go ALL In on Lyoto's next fight and GSP vs. Diaz OF COURSE!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well these are interesting bets. That also sounds like an interesting website. Then again like I've said I'm not interested.


----------

